# Assistance with Large Church



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

We are looking at bidding this facility and could use some suggestions on bidding this. We use a variety of bid contracts, some based on a per hour rate, some based on per inch.

Given the large size of this facility I am considering going with a flat hourly rate due to the uncertainty of how long it will take to clear. The facility runs 7 days a week. Most daytime hours during the week are for staff and maintenance personnel only. I think Tuesday and Thursdays there is a small daycare center that takes place with about 150 students. Theres almost always something happening every evening with about 25% of the parking lot required. Of course Saturday and Sunday or the big days where every space needs to be open. They are wanting curb to curb service, as well as sidewalk service.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

That would be an awesome lot to plow if it didn't have all those islands and it looks like there are light posts throughout the parking lot as well? Where do they want you to put the snow? I don't really see anywhere for it to go in most places because there is not much room between the lots and the driveways. Start stacking snow there and it looks like it will just end up in the road. How much snow do you get in "eastern"? Do they want salt too? I think you are on the right track with the hourly thing....


Maybe you could sell them on a sprinkler system and some fert and squirt too!


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

Yes there are a ton of light poles, however I think there spaced far enough apart that it shouldnt be too bad.

The snow goes to long islands and grass areas.

There is a zero tolerance for ice, since, those that come to evening and weekend services, come in dress shoes and heels. So, any chance there might be ice we will be salting. We put into service last season a liquid sprayer with about 300gallons of Ca Brine. Works well for pre-treatments, and those 1/2"-1" dustings.

Typically we get a half dozen events, ranging from 2"-7". Another half dozen freezing rains or light snowfalls. Although, theres times we don't get anything. It's hit or miss around here.

The location of this facility is little further south of our snow belt region so it will probably get the lesser of event accumulations.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Tell me what beand of stakes your going to put on this lot, so I can buy stock in the company first. It's gonna take a 1000 stakes to mark all those islands.


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

use a loader with a push box and then you can stack on the other side of the perimeter roadway. quite a bit of concrete sidewalks to keep clear as well.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

PerfiCut Inc.;1072134 said:


> We are looking at bidding this facility and could use some suggestions on bidding this. ......What are your thoughts?


do you plan on using the 3 fords and 1 skidsteer? or are you going to lease a loader or backhoe?

2 backhoes with 14' pushers, 1 truck with a v, a 2 man crew atv plow/shovel. $1480. per trip.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Looks like there are tons of places to stack the snow to me.

Sweet lot..It looks some where around 10 truck hours to me to push 5" with wings.


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

PerfiCut Inc.;1072146 said:


> Yes there are a ton of light poles, however I think there spaced far enough apart that it shouldnt be too bad.
> 
> The snow goes to long islands (Note I wouldn't put the snow on the long inlands because of this is a zero tolerance place. You must always think what will happen when that snow melts. Then refreezes.)
> 
> There is a zero tolerance for ice, since, those that come to evening and weekend services, come in dress shoes and heels.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

That lot is massive. Make sure you can handle it. Some times it not worth it. Just be careful you don't get burned.


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

We are preparing and trying to work with the facilities manager to pick this up this season. We do a similar sized church not far from this one. We ran 7 trucks, 3 backhoe's, and 2 skids last year during the blizzard.

The trucks could barely keep up with it. But on a typical 4-6" storm which is more like what we get around here, they should have no problem.

I was thinking on this lot to drop it down to 3 trucks, 2 backhoes, and 2 skids with pushers, and a snowblower attachment.


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

04chevy2500;1072588 said:


> use a loader with a push box and then you can stack on the other side of the perimeter roadway. quite a bit of concrete sidewalks to keep clear as well.


exactly what i was thinking. 
I wouldn't even attempt that lot with just trucks. It would take for ever to move the snow around that lot to stack it.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

PerfiCut Inc.;1073574 said:


> We are preparing and trying to work with the facilities manager to pick this up this season. We do a similar sized church not far from this one. We ran 7 trucks, 3 backhoe's, and 2 skids last year during the blizzard.
> 
> The trucks could barely keep up with it. But on a typical 4-6" storm which is more like what we get around here, they should have no problem.
> 
> I was thinking on this lot to drop it down to 3 trucks, 2 backhoes, and 2 skids with pushers, and a snowblower attachment.


Sounds like a pretty good plan to me.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

You have 10 or 12' pushers on the back hoes? Either one I think would work good. Looks like a few places are newly tarred. Make sure you have rubber on the pushers and not just metal with out trip edges, or you might as well order a few windshields before you start


----------

